# FS: 90 gal Hagen aquarium and stand :::SOLD:::



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to some unfortunate circumstances I need to sell this 
Bought it several weeks ago & haven't had time to clean it up fully

90 gallon Hagen aquarium and black stand (approx 5 years old)
Strong tank , thick glass with black silicone
tank measures 48" long x 18" wide x 24" tall
Tank has a few scratches (probably from the algae cleaning magnets), could be buffed out I'm sure. Never made time to do it. Wasn't really noticeable when full of water, however one on the front and one in the back were & almost in the same spot on opposite sides
Stand probably needs painted or refinished but still strong and usable(original owner apparently wasn't good with doing water changes without spilling it everywhere) I did cover the water damage on the top with shelf paper and looks pretty decent. There is storage in both pedestals as well doors on the front of each side.
Have two T8 light strips that came with it but are in need of some work (both need switches)
also set-up for glass tops. only have 1 out of the 4 pieces of glass (told me the cat fell thru one side lol) I have a piece of Plexiglas I can throw in, was gonna cut new pieces from it
also have a bucket of gravel & a 200 watt heater that came with it
Asking $120 or make a reasonable offer, would really like to sell it ASAP

oops I see fingerprints on the front... darn flash, sorry for crappy pix
















The pink area is where the worst scratch is:









*** Pick-up only ...couple blocks away from Lougheed Town Center**
** Feeling generous if I could sell it today, don't be afraid to make any reasonable offer lol **
**no holds, first come first serve**
Please PM me with any questions or offers*


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Pmed you...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Everything is pending at the moment , will update if anything changes*

EDIT:it changed lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well this is for sell again. Purchaser had left a deposit and never was able get it or make room for it,gave him his deposit back & I was going to keep it after that , but times are tight and X-mas is right around the corner ....so it's needs to go ASAP...


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

PM'd you......


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm replied ....still available atm


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

hey i live by you. can i come take a look at it? so its tank, stand, light and heater for the price mentioned?
i cant seem to pm you.

email me: [email protected]


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

All PM's have been replied to......Thanks for the interest

This set-up has been sold. He was the first to respond and was good timing as his 75 gal got knocked over and his fish were living in the tub for the time being lol Seems to be a few looking for 90's. I seen a couple 90 gal tanks posted yesterday for great prices, here are a few links for nice deals you may be interested in:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-27/f-s-90-gal-hagen-blowout-price-9878/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ade-50g-setup-similar-sizes-36-l-x-18-w-9876/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-108g-tank-9874/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-27/fs-75g-w-stand-glass-top-light-9234/

Again thanks for your interest in mine. *Cheers and Happy Holidays!*


----------

